# Nasty Fall wearing impact shorts and azzpads



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

It's bruised. Take some advils. Cold compress for the first 24 hours, heat compress thereafter. Not much you can really do. If you can sit it's no big deal.


----------



## boardinginsnow (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks man, I appreciate it. How long do these take to heal? How long does it take for a bruise tailbone to get better?


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

A week or so. I'd say you're fine to ride now.


----------



## boardinginsnow (Dec 29, 2013)

It probably would have been much worse with the padding. I will get icing and take Advil.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

does your tailbone hurt? yup... you injured your tailbone.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

We all have been there. Don't stress the pain, stress how bad you wanna learn to shred. Over come


----------



## boardinginsnow (Dec 29, 2013)

I have injured my tailbone before and this is the least pain I have gotten from it. One question, for the first 24 house I use ice then I use heat and compression etc, compression shorts?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Compression shorts possibly like a tight spandex. :dunno: 

Edit. A little loopy. Lol.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mystery2many said:


> Compression shorts possibly like a tight spandex. :dunno:
> 
> Edit. A little loopy. Lol.


or yoga pantz :yahoo:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Must have been one hell of a crash if you got hurt wearing impact shorts & azzpadz


----------



## boardinginsnow (Dec 29, 2013)

It seems like the pain has dissipated after one nights rest but will continue to ice. To the poster above, it was a nasty fall. Does this mean I must being doing something wrong to get hurt wearing this much armor?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Just means it could have been that much worse with out all that padding :dizzy:



boardinginsnow said:


> To the poster above, it was a nasty fall. Does this mean I must being doing something wrong to get hurt wearing this much armor?


Since you really didn't describe the fall, conditions or your riding level/experience it's hard to imagine which of a 1000 type of falls you took. We have all been there !!! So we can all sympathize with your pain....


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

well it depends on the fall, I hurt my hip dispite padding this year but that was due to me hitting a rock that was under a thin layer of snow. Rocks > flesh. It all depends on what you were doing when you fall. Padding doesnt make you invincible.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

boardinginsnow said:


> It seems like the pain has dissipated after one nights rest but will continue to ice. To the poster above, it was a nasty fall. Does this mean I must being doing something wrong to get hurt wearing this much armor?


There are ways to fall, minimizing the risk of injury.

It really is an art, keeping your momentum & using it to right yourself.


TT


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

timmytard said:


> There are ways to fall, minimizing the risk of injury.
> It really is an art, keeping your momentum & using it to right yourself.
> TT


Very true words for sure. 
Things also happen very fast and time to react and fall properly is also learned at the expense of falls like OP'er just had. Comes with the sport


----------



## boardinginsnow (Dec 29, 2013)

slyder said:


> Just means it could have been that much worse with out all that padding :dizzy:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you really didn't describe the fall, conditions or your riding level/experience it's hard to imagine which of a 1000 type of falls you took. We have all been there !!! So we can all sympathize with your pain....


It happened on a catwalk when I was carving then caught edge and flipped onto an area with hard ice.


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

boardinginsnow said:


> Does this mean I must being doing something wrong to get hurt wearing this much armor?


You could just be *delicate.*  

My friends started calling me "fragile" after I broke 6 bones in a little over a year. (Four of those were from one accident though. And I haven't broken any in the 4 years since then *KNOCK ON WOOD*)

Hope you keep feeling better.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Lagomorphic said:


> You could just be *delicate.*
> 
> My friends started calling me "fragile" after I broke 6 bones in a little over a year. (Four of those were from one accident though. And I haven't broken any in the 4 years since then *KNOCK ON WOOD*)
> 
> Hope you keep feeling better.


I have a friend who calls me bird bones. 

He's never broken a bone.
I usually break something once a year:dunno:

I try & explain to him that, "you're fat & all you do is sit around, then have a nap"

He just doesn't get it?


TT


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The worst injury I've had (in terms of how much it affected my season) was a butt-plant coming off the Mystery chair when some git lost control and knocked my board out from under me. Wasn't wearing my protective shorts _that particular day_ and the sore tailbone dogged me for the rest of the season.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

I wear essentially these: Men’s MPZ® 3-Pad Armour® Girdle | 1234207 | Under Armour US

They have really helped in falls from jumps, etc.


----------



## boardinginsnow (Dec 29, 2013)

Now that it has been more than 24 hours, I should start only applying heat?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Deimus85 said:


> I wear essentially these: Men’s MPZ® 3-Pad Armour® Girdle | 1234207 | Under Armour US
> 
> They have really helped in falls from jumps, etc.


Is there tailbone protection on that?


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

boardinginsnow said:


> Now that it has been more than 24 hours, I should start only applying heat?


Yes heat only to improve circulation and blood flow = healing.

Cold was for the initial 24 or so to reduce swelling.


----------



## boardinginsnow (Dec 29, 2013)

ksup3erb said:


> Yes heat only to improve circulation and blood flow = healing.
> 
> Cold was for the initial 24 or so to reduce swelling.


So would a warm bath be helpful? Or would I need to take a warm towel rather?


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Is there tailbone protection on that?


On that model, as well as the model I have, there is tailbone padding. It has saved my ass on more than one occasion from falls on landing ramps, ice patches, boxes and rails.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Deimus85 said:


> On that model, as well as the model I have, there is tailbone padding. It has saved my ass on more than one occasion from falls on landing ramps, ice patches, boxes and rails.


At 29 bucks it doesn't look bad compared to getting some skeletools or azzpads. Sold.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Matress topper memory foam 2": 
Cut out a piece and add to your protective gear, at 230 Lbs I've landed on talebone and thought wow no pain.


----------



## boardinginsnow (Dec 29, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Matress topper memory foam 2":
> Cut out a piece and add to your protective gear, at 230 Lbs I've landed on talebone and thought wow no pain.


So I should put a layer of memory foam under the impact shorts? I only weigh 180 lb so I should not have gotten injured with these much gear.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

boardinginsnow said:


> So I should put a layer of memory foam under the impact shorts? I only weigh 180 lb so I should not have gotten injured with these much gear.


Bsnow - injuries are unavoidable. There is not enough padding in the world to protect all your parts that can get injured. Have a beer, sit in a hot tub, and accept injuries will happen if you snowboard.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I've not seen any gear that protects tail bone well! I only add when attempting something new, or ice conditions. Its your AZZ. Do what you want.


----------



## boardinginsnow (Dec 29, 2013)

Chef Jer said:


> Bsnow - injuries are unavoidable. There is not enough padding in the world to protect all your parts that can get injured. Have a beer, sit in a hot tub, and accept injuries will happen if you snowboard.


I took hard falls on other parts of my body, it seems that my tailbone gets I juried the easiest. My arms, wrists and hands take hits and do fine, just the darn tailbone!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

boardinginsnow said:


> So I should put a layer of memory foam under the impact shorts? I only weigh 180 lb so I should not have gotten injured with these much gear.


Having safety gear does not prevent injury, in most cases, it only serves to alleviate the severity of impacts. Case in point, Michael Schumacher. Having a helmet did not prevent a head injury, but it did keep him from dying outright. I am a seasoned snowboarding, but knowing how to fall has not prevented me from spraining my wrists once in awhile.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

boardinginsnow said:


> I took hard falls on other parts of my body, it seems that my tailbone gets I juried the easiest. My arms, wrists and hands take hits and do fine, just the darn tailbone!


I took one to my tailbone two years ago that I felt for 1/2 that season. Sucks and I feel your pain... injuries gonna happen.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Bs*



Chef Jer said:


> Bsnow - injuries are unavoidable. There is not enough padding in the world to protect all your parts that can get injured. Have a beer, sit in a hot tub, and accept injuries will happen if you snowboard.


Injuries are unavoidable. Better equipment just helps avoid or lesson the extent of the injury. I accept the unavoidable. Will hot tub the rest.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

I like the whiskey and hot tub and massage therapy!


----------

